# Fedor's next fight likely to be PPV



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Fedor Emelianenko, Strikeforce, and M-1 Global may be headed to pay-per-view.
> 
> With Fedor's next fight in the United States just two weeks away, everyone is already curious about when he might fight again or what the status is between Strikeforce and M-1 Global. For now there's at least one more fight planned, and it's likely to end up on pay-per-view.
> 
> ...


While it can't be ruled out that Werdum might win this one, Fedor is still the heavy favor. After this one, Fedor should fight Reem for title. A PPV fight sounds delicious but i have a feeling that M-1 decides to shit all over it, again.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> While it can't be ruled out that Werdum might win this one, Fedor is still the heavy favor. After this one, Fedor should fight Reem for title. A PPV fight sounds delicious but i have a feeling that M-1 decides to shit all over it, again.


Fedor vs Overeem makes Carwin vs Lesnar look like Kimbo vs Tank Abbott :thumb02:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If it's Overeem, good.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

It better bloody be Overeem at this stage...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If its not Overeem, the Fedor saga is over. To pay for a strikeforce ppv, it better have Mayhem, Diaz, Smith, Lawler, rogers, overeem and fedor.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

box said:


> If its not Overeem, the Fedor saga is over. To pay for a strikeforce ppv, it better have Mayhem, Diaz, Smith, Lawler, rogers, overeem and fedor.


 
Id be willing to bet that is the card


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

StrikeForce Fedor vs Overeem

Fedor Emelianenko vs Alistair Overeem
Bobby Lashley vs Fabricio Werdum(coming off his loss to Fedor)
Gegard Mousasi vs Dan Henderson 
Antonio Silva vs Brett Rogers
and throw Nick Diaz in there 

I would pay to see that


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

........not good news to me. that would mean the free fights on network tv would essentially be over and done with. once sf sees ppv money they will def not be giving any good free fights like right now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It better bloody be Overeem.. :angry04:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick Diaz vs Mayhem would get my money alone, I just wanna see that, even though theres no real hate between the two, the skills between them clash so well.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

SF doing a PPV is long overdue. Seriously, the WEC did a PPV before them.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

box said:


> Nick Diaz vs Mayhem would get my money alone, I just wanna see that, even though theres no real hate between the two, the skills between them clash so well.


Agreed, my 2 fav fighters going to war.

I'd really want to see it go to the ground since Diaz has some nice subs, and miller is damn near un-submittable.

I think Diaz would win in the stand up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

box said:


> If its not Overeem, the Fedor saga is over. To pay for a strikeforce ppv, it better have Mayhem, Diaz, Smith, Lawler, rogers, overeem and fedor.


This :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Opponent*

It probably will be against Overeem for the title!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I have no doubt in Fedor's ability to finish Werdum, with Alistair it's going to be more difficult. If Fedor beats them both, then he will basically run out of competition, who is he going to fight after that, Barnett in DREAM? Strikeforce has no one else to offer. All roads lead to the UFC This stupid M-1 always finds a way to spoil everything for the fans, especially in case if Fedor literally knocks Werdum and Overeem unconscious. Still can't bring myself to believe that Fedor will ever end up in UFC when he owns part of that organization. It's like expecting GM executive to drive Toyota, makes no sense...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*To the UFC*

Yeah at least he'll be the Strikeforce Heavyweight Champion before he leaves Strikeforce!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

M1 global will find a way to make sure you don't get to see Overeem vs Fedor anytime soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Delay*

Now what will they think of?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> M1 global will find a way to make sure you don't get to see Overeem vs Fedor anytime soon.


they will find a way.. trust me!

I give the fight 30% now that it will happen. Ahh scruu that, I make it 20^^


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Now what will they think of?


Overeem will have to get a M1 Global tatoo on his forhead in order to the fight to happen. Also M1 global will have to recieve 90% of all PPV proceeds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tattoo*

They won't make any such demands and the PPV proceeds will probably go 50/50!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Man, I have just watched a russian doc about fedor, ******* sweet. Watched few fights also and man I hate to say how fedor slowed down if you look at his fights five years ago for example with Ogawa his hands were lighting speed and perfect balance.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> They won't make any such demands and the PPV proceeds will probably go 50/50!


So with 1 fighter on the card they deserve 50%?:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Slow*

He is still a legend though!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He is still a legend though!


So, the company and the rest of the fighters have to suffer?:confused02: This is why M1 global is a terrible company to work with. They don't care if they put a company in a bad financial state. They will simply take their fighter to another company and drive them out of business.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*M-1*

Yeah but obviously Strikeforce was willing to take the risk!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but obviously Strikeforce was willing to take the risk!


So was rings, Pride, Bodog, and Affliction. :thumb02: I know that Fedor didn't bring those down by himself, but he sure didn't help.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Others*

Rings and PRIDE fell through for other reasons and I don't think BodogFight copromoted with M-1 cause at the time Fedor wasn't with them!


----------

